# noted quotations



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

"There is nothing more difficult than talking about music." - Saint-Saens


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

"Talking about music is like dancing about architecture"


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

"Music is given to us with the sole purpose of establishing an order in things, including, and particularly, the coordination between man and time." - Stravinsky


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

_I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk? _


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

"It aint necessarily so" - Gershwin


----------

